

Unheralded Mathematician Bridges the Prime Gap - smalter
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20130519-unheralded-mathematician-bridges-the-prime-gap/

======
ColinWright
This was discussed at great length some time ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734480)

The story has been submitted many, many times, often with different titles,
only sometimes from different sources.

If you're interested, the search function turns up some of the results, but
with such variation in titles it's hard to know you've found all the
discussions. In general, though, I find that the false positives are often
articles of interest anyway, so it's not a waste of time.

This search gets many of the previous submissions:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28mat...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28mathematician+prime%29&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

